# Chi phí phẫu thuật cười hở lợi



## csevenan (20/11/19)

Chào SanDentist, mình đang có nhu cầu chữa cười hở lợi vì mình luôn cảm thấy mất tự tin mỗi khi nở nụ cười. Nhưng mình không biết Chi phí phẫu thuật cười hở lợi tại SanDentist là bao nhiêu? Mong được giải đáp.






Cảm ơn bạn đã quan tâm và gửi câu hỏi đến cho chuyên mục tư vấn khách hàng của SanDentist, thắc mắc của bạn về chi phí phẫu thuật điều trị cười hở lợi sẽ được chúng tôi giải đáp ngay sau đây.
Cười hở lợi không phải là bệnh mà chỉ là một sự kết hợp tạo hình chưa hài hòa giữa môi, lợi và răng ở vùng miệng. Dù không phải là bệnh lý nhưng cười hở lợi sẽ ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến tâm lý, khiến khách hàng không thoải mái và thiếu tự tin trong giao tiếp. Ngày nay y học thẩm mỹ  hiện đại có thể giúp bạn nhanh chóng lấy lại sự tự tin bằng phương pháp phẫu thuật cười hở lợi. Chỉ sau một lần phẫu thuật duy nhất, bạn đã có thể khắc phục khuyết điểm này để lấy lại nụ cười xinh.
Chi phí phẫu thuật cười hở lợi giá bao nhiêu tùy thuộc vào nguyên nhân, mức độ và tình trạng cười hở lợi của khách hàng.
Điều trị tình trạng này rất đơn giản, nhẹ nhàng. Đây chỉ là một tiểu phẫu nhỏ với thời gian thực hiện từ 30-45 phút, sau khi gây tê, bác sĩ sẽ thực hiện cắt bỏ bớt phần cung lợi cho hài hòa với khuôn mặt. Sau phẫu thuật bạn có thể ra về ngay trong ngày.


----------

